# Von mehreren Webseiten gewissen Inhalt auslesen/parsen



## Prengepower (29. November 2010)

Hallo!

Zur Zeit verfolge ich ein kleines Projekt, bei dem ich Webseiten auslesen lassen möchte um die Informationen auf meiner darzustellen. Dabei geht es aber nicht um "Diebstahl" oder dergleichen..

Wie könnte ich als Beispiel auf dieser Seite: http://www.ixplay.de/radioeins/ den Titel und den Künstler auslesen? 
Ich habe es so versucht, allerdings erfolglos:

```
<?php
$url = "http://www.ixplay.de/radioeins/";

// Zeichenfolge vor relevanten Einträgen
$startstring = "<br/><strong>aktueller Titel:</strong></p>";

// bis zum nächsten html tag bzw. Zeichenfolge nach relevanten Einträgen
$endstring = "</p>"; 

$file = @fopen ($url,"r");

if (trim($file) == "") {
	echo "Service out of order";
	} else {
	$i=0;
	while (!feof($file)) {

		// Wenn das File entsprechend groß ist, kann es unter Umständen
		// notwendig sein, die Zahl 2000 entsprechend zu erhöhen. Im Falle
		// eines Buffer-Overflows gibt PHP eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung aus.

		$zeile[$i] = fgets($file,2000);
		$i++;
	}
	fclose($file);
}

// Nun werden die Daten entsprechend gefiltert.

for ($j=0;$j<$i;$j++) {
	if ($resa = strstr($zeile[$j],$startstring)) {
		echo $resa;
		$resb = str_replace($startstring, "", $resa);
		$endstueck = strstr($resb, $endstring);
		$resultat .= str_replace($endstueck,"",$resb);
		$resultat .= "; ";
	}
}

// Ausgabe der Daten

$resultat = "Ausgabe: ".$resultat;
return $resultat;
?>
```

Aber irgendwie klappt das so nicht -.-
Eine andere - für mich ganz ganz wichtige Sache - das Auslesen von einer solchen Textzeile aus einer Flash-Datei.. Wie geht das?
Wie könnte ich das Auslesen auch so erweitern, dass ich eine ganze Tabelle parse?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## SpiceLab (29. November 2010)

Und wieso wendest du dich mit deinem "PHP-Problem" an das Fachforum für die Auszeichnungssprache (X)HTML? :suspekt:


----------



## TanTe (29. November 2010)

funktioniert:

```
<?php
$url = "http://www.tutorials.de/html-xhtml/369578-von-mehreren-webseiten-gewissen-inhalt-auslesen-parsen.html";
$file = file_get_contents($url,20000000);
echo $file;
?>
```

funktioniert nicht:

```
<?php
$url = "http://www.ixplay.de/radioeins/search.jsp";
$file = file_get_contents($url,20000000);
echo $file;
?>
```
hmm entweder ist die Seite (ob bewusst oder unbewusst) dagegen geschuetzt.
oder es funktioniert bei java server pages nicht einfach so. (davon hab ich keine ahnung)

Das gehoert aber nicht das HTML Forum.


----------



## Prengepower (29. November 2010)

sry ja war das falsche Unterforum ^^ hab gesehen das ihr das ja jetzt richtig verschoben habt - danke 
könntet ihr das mit dem Link vielleicht nochmal gucken? muss doch auch irgendwie gehen..

Flashinhalt auslesen?! wie sollte das gehen?


----------



## TanTe (29. November 2010)

Flashinhalt auslesen wird sich als sehr schwer erweisen da diese kompiliert und komprimiert sind.
Reverse Engineering ist soweit ich weis in DE illegal. Man kann hoechstens versuchen einen screenshot zu erstellen und diesen auszuwerten.
Allerdings schreiben viele den text welcher sich in den swf Dateien befindet nochmal als HTML Kommentar dabei um bessere Ergebnisse in den Suchmaschienen zu erhalten.


----------



## Prengepower (29. November 2010)

TanTe hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings schreiben viele den text welcher sich in den swf Dateien befindet nochmal als HTML Kommentar dabei um bessere Ergebnisse in den Suchmaschienen zu erhalten.


 
Cool danke  Hatte ich komplett übersehen.. Da war bei dem einen Objekt eine XML-Datei hinterlegt mit der das gemacht wurde..

Wie würde ich das mit dem Screenshot denn automatisch machen lassen können? Möchte das nämlich als Cronjob laufen lassen..

Danke


----------

